
Climate change solutions by rank - jarmitage
http://www.drawdown.org/solutions-summary-by-rank
======
f_allwein
interesting that Refrigerant management tops the list (of solutions to global
warming). I recently read about district cooling, where e.g. cold water from
rivers is used as an alternative to air conditioning. Seems to be used
successfully in my hometown of Munich:
[https://www.swm.de/english/m-fernwaerme/m-fernkaelte.html](https://www.swm.de/english/m-fernwaerme/m-fernkaelte.html)

